# DVD/VHS Combo player



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I need to buy a combo player to replace our dead VHS player and was wondering if anyone had any thoughts or suggestions. Normally I would avoid any type of combo anything because one component always fails and it's never worth it to have it fixed so you either have to replace the whole thing or buy a separate unit (although I'm not sure if you can buy a separate VHS player any more). Anyway, my wife has a lot of tapes that she wants to keep and many are not availabe on DVD (lots of exercise tapes). Hopefully, I can record them to DVD and maybe in the future do away with the VHS altogether.

As always, thanks for any input.

Bob


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you short of space? or inputs? I think it would probably be cheaper just to buy another VCR rather than get combo player.

Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with combo players, so I can't give any help if space is an issue.

Good luck though.

JCD


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

JCD,

I thought about a replacement VCR but when I went shopping, it seems the only thing the local stores carried were combo units. Your suggestion is good and definitely an option to continue considering.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Is the wife going to buy anymore VHS tapes? Or is this a deal where once you get the VHS tapes recorded to DVD, the VHS portion will pretty much have served its purpose and most likely never be used again? Actually is there any future use for the DVD recorder? If it's mainly just to get those VHS tapes to DVD and not much future for the use of the machine, I'd buy the cheapest available and then sell it afterwards. 

We were trying to help a friend buy one and looked at several options. He opted for one that had the built in hard drive so that after he recorded their VHS tapes he could record other programs and movies from TV to HDD and not have to necessarily record to DVD. If a program or movie is worth keeping then he records it from the HDD to DVD.

Here are a few that are reviewed somewhat favorably:

Samsung DVD-VR357 Tunerless DVD Recorder and VCR Combo

Sony RDR-VX555 Tunerless DVD Recorder/VHS Combo Player

Panasonic DMR-ES35VS DVD Recorder / VCR Combo with DV Input

Panasonic DMR-EZ47VK Up-Converting 1080p DVD-Recorder/VCR Combo with Built In Tuner

Toshiba D-VR650 Super MultiDrive 1080i Up-Converting DVD Recorder and VCR with Built-In Tuner


Panasonic DMR-EH75VS DVD Recorder / VCR Combo with 80GB Hard Drive, HDMI, SD Card, and DV Input


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I hadn't realized that stand alone VCR's were extinct!

I think Sonnie's probably on the right track. The only other idea that popped in my head woudl be to go to a local thrift store (e.g., Salvation Army). I'd be willing to bet that they have several functioning VCR's for ~$15 or $20. 

JCD


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Is the wife going to buy anymore VHS tapes?


 That's a very good question. I would like her not to do so but she is technically challenged (and I say that lovingly) so learning a DVD player is like getting a new degree in another major (it'll probably take her four years). I'm aiming to get another universal control to have everything done with a push of a button and maybe she'll learn to use that type of setup. Thanks for the input and the links.




> a local thrift store (e.g., Salvation Army). I'd be willing to bet that they have several functioning VCR's for ~$15 or $20.


 That's a good suggestion and will check into it but as I recall, our local Salvation Army didn't accept them and some other electronic items because I guess they got burnt too many time with stuff that didn't work or died right after they sold it. While new electronics are great for weight and funtionality, durability is not always on the list.

Thanks for again for the thought.

Bob


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

For what it's worth.

I finally bought the Sony RDRVXD655. While not cheap, it fit the bill for what we needed. 


Built in HDTV Tuner (ATSC/QAM/NTSC)
HDMI™ Output with 720p/1080i Upscaling from DVD/VCR 
2-way One Touch Dubbing from VCR to DVD or reverse
One Touch Dubbing from DV/D8 via i.LINK 
Multi-Format DVD Disc Compatible
2-way One Touch Dubbing from VCR to DVD or reverse (non copy written material only)
DVD+RW/+R, DVD-RW/-R DVD, DVD+R Dual Layer Recording Compatibility and Playback
Compatible with +R Double-Layer Disc (8.5GB)
One Touch Dubbing from DV/D8 Camcorder through i.LINK interface
Playback of CDs, MP3s, and JPEGs (CD/CD-R/CD-RW)

The upscaling on VHS tape looks really good. Some negatives - The unit sounds like an F15 warming up when it starts to read a DVD; typical Sony style menu which, in my opinion, is a bit strange.

The tuner requirement made me consider subscribing to cable and I'm still wondering if I made the right choice. I probably could have paid for a few months with the extra charge for the tuner. 

Bob


----------

